# Amboyna Burl Roman Harvest Fountain Pen



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

Made it this A.M. It's Amboyna Burl from Bad Dogs Burls on a Roman Harvest Fountain Pen from Timberbits. Hope you like it as much as the fun I had making it. Comments and questions welcome but most of all thanks for just looking. Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 14, 2011)

The insomniac is at it again, making beautiful pens while most of us sleep...Great job Doc, how do you like these set of components?


----------



## el_d (May 14, 2011)

Awesome work there Doc. You have the bar set high.........:wink:


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

Lupe and Roy, Thank you for the kind words. 



OKLAHOMAN said:


> The insomniac is at it again, making beautiful pens while most of us sleep...Great job Doc, *how do you like these set of components?*



Roy, I really like the look of the components..but I do have an issue with them... that may be just me....but I would really like hearing from others. When you screw on the cap you have to insert the barrel/nib side very straight or the threads "catch". I looked carefully at the "evil" black band in my other pens and and am starting to see where that piece of black plastic guides the nib end in straight to make the threads engage without worrying about the angle at which the nib end is inserted into the pen. I used the cap of other pens with the black band on the lower of the Roman Harvest Pen and it screws on great. I hope that the above description of the issue makes sense. Regards, Doc


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 14, 2011)

I think that is one of the nicest pieces of burl wood I have seen on a pen since I got on here almost a year ago and I love the kit. Almost bought me some but I cant sell them. NICE pen.


----------



## johncrane (May 14, 2011)

That looks Beautiful Doc! the blank is on fire,


----------



## skiprat (May 14, 2011)

That's a very beautiful pen!! 



wizard said:


> When you screw on the cap you have to insert the barrel/nib side very straight or the threads "catch".


 
This snag is a real pity. Does it have a short threaded insert or the longer one like in the photo? ( I believe it needs the long one to keep it straight )


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

skiprat said:


> That's a very beautiful pen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steven,
It is shorter than either one you showed. See attached pictures. The actual threaded portion is only a little more than 1 cm in length. Is that the most likely problem?
Regards, Doc


----------



## skiprat (May 14, 2011)

That's a real shame. I reckon that's what the problem is.:frown:


----------



## workinforwood (May 14, 2011)

beautiful pen Doc. What a shame how some of these plastic inserts come to be. If you have a collet chuck, you can just spin a 3/4 in long scrap of plastic to be the same as the inside diameter of the tube, then part it off, re-chuck it and drill the inside, then slide it in from the top. That way you only have to remove the top of the pen with no risk of damage to the centerband area.


----------



## crabcreekind (May 14, 2011)

Wow that is amazing, the roman harvest is probably my favorite expensive pen kit. I want to get a rollerball/fountain pair to make someday, when i start making expensive pens. I really like your pen it looks sweet.


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

skiprat said:


> That's a real shame. I reckon that's what the problem is.:frown:



Steven,
I just fixed that problem :biggrin:.
Doc


----------



## firewhatfire (May 14, 2011)

I agree on a pretty pice of wood.  I think that one ranks among the top peices I haave seen.

Phil


----------



## MartinPens (May 14, 2011)

Doc,  another fantastic pen.

I so totally agree with you about the threading issues.  I have noticed since I got several of these kits that it is a pain to put on the cap.  I have a guy that buys a lot of my pens and I let him try one out - he uses my pens at work all day long - and is constantly taking the cap on and off.  After one day he handed it back to me frustrated with the difficulty capping the pen.  One has to get it just right or it threads wrong. And how long will it take to ruin the threads by threading it wrong? 

This kit has potential, I think, but there are kinks that need to be worked out and the kit components need to match the Cambridge Hybrid - including the tube thickness and bushings.  I will not be ordering more of these until the kinks are worked out - and I hope they are worked out.

Thanks for the great pen and as always - the great photo. Beautiful piece of wood.  I'm just amazed at how stunning a small cylinder of wood can be!  Thanks for sharing it.

Regards,

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## ohiococonut (May 14, 2011)

That is one beautiful pen!


----------



## LanceD (May 14, 2011)

Doc, that's another incredible looking pen you have there. Keep them coming. I really enjoy seeing what you're going to come up with next.


----------



## Rick P (May 14, 2011)

Love amboyna burl and that pen! I too am a insomniac.......I find its helpful, there are 4-6 more hours in my day.


----------



## Lenny (May 14, 2011)

wizard said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > That's a real shame. I reckon that's what the problem is.:frown:
> ...


 
:rotfl:


----------



## babyblues (May 14, 2011)

Holy cow, that looks great! I definitely like that kit too.


----------



## wiset1 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Doc...another great looking pen.  This feedback may result in a design change down the road...you never know.  As noted in your previous post, the Amboyna is a great choice for this kit, perhaps even a rich cocobolo.  Truly amazing work as always Doc!


----------



## Fred (May 14, 2011)

Doc, This is a very nicely executed pen. Exceptional finish on your blank as well! :biggrin:

I just recently e-mailed David concering the cap and thread issue, but have not heard back as of yet. I think he made be out "fishing" again. I advised him of this link here on the Forum. Maybe he will reply here as well.


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2011)

Fred said:


> Doc, This is a very nicely executed pen. Exceptional finish on your blank as well! :biggrin:
> 
> *I just recently e-mailed David concering the cap and thread issue, but have not heard back as of yet. I think he made be out "fishing" again. I advised him of this link here on the Forum. Maybe he will reply here as well.*



Fred,
I've done one previous Roman Harvest Pen in Amboyna and had to adapt/stretch the tube to get my Churchill/Cambridge bushings to fit. As a result, with that pen, I thought the thread problem may have been due to the coupler being slightly off when it was inserted.
I waited to make this pen until after I got the right size bushings from David. Everything went together smoothly until I started to screw the cap on at even the slightest angle. At this point, I think that Steven aka Skip is right about needing the additional plastic threading and support at the coupler. I really like this pen and it has potential. I'm hoping we can get some feedback from David. Doc


----------



## broitblat (May 14, 2011)

I've always liked Amboyna, but the combination of that blank and your work has created an exceptional result even for Amboyna.

  -Barry


----------



## reddwil (May 14, 2011)

Fantastic looking pen


----------



## maxman400 (May 15, 2011)

Very Cool Pen Doc, Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## bluwolf (May 15, 2011)

I'm not big on gold pens. But that is a very sharp combination. Nice job Doc.

Mike


----------



## juteck (May 15, 2011)

Rich Kleinhenz wrote an article on improving the Statesman for a similar reason, and may be useful for this pen style as well. His article can be found here:  http://penmakersguild.com/articles/improvingstatesman.pdf

Great looking pen, by the way -- love the wood, and this kit could definitely grow on me after seeing yours.


----------



## wizard (May 15, 2011)

juteck said:


> *Rich Kleinhenz wrote an article on improving the Statesman for a similar reason, and may be useful for this pen style as well. His article can be found here:  http://penmakersguild.com/articles/improvingstatesman.pdf*
> 
> Great looking pen, by the way -- love the wood, and this kit could definitely grow on me after seeing yours.



John, Thank you very much for the article !! I read it and think a variation on that fix would work. I have enough of these pens that I don't want to lose so its worth it. Again, Thanks. Regards, Doc


----------



## timberbits (May 15, 2011)

wizard said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > Doc, This is a very nicely executed pen. Exceptional finish on your blank as well! :biggrin:
> ...



Hi Guys.

I wish I was out fishing. I am currently in Hong Kong waiting for a flight back to Sydney, I will be back in Sydney on Tuesday morning (Sydney time). For the last 7 days I have been in Taiwan/Mainland China and Vietnam sourcing new pen kits and new ranges of product to sell. 

Having serious communication problems in China and Vietnam because all internet communications is getting filtered. I can't send email with my email program because of filtering. All emails from these countries have to go through "approved servers"  which I refuse to use. Our STMP servers are also rejecting my email that I send because all emails being sent for overseas is block due to spamming reasons.

I will call Taiwan tomorrow about getting new plastic threads and sleeves to prevent this from happening.

Also good news guys, I have ordered some new "Blingless kits". I can reveal the secret and photos of these kits once I have them ready for sale.

Fred : how did you send the email? I have not received your email, can you please send it through again.

Regards

David


----------



## G1Pens (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful pen. The wood is stunning. Looks great on those components.


----------



## wizard (May 15, 2011)

timberbits said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Fred said:
> ...



David, Thank you! Please let us know what you find out...Regards, Doc


----------



## Fred (May 15, 2011)

"How did you send the email? I have not received your email, can you please send it through again."

David ... I visited your website at http://www.timberbits.com/contact-us.html and entered the information required and placed my question into your "Comments" box and 'Submitted' the e-mail. I could not tell with any certainty that it actually was sent since there was no confirmation.

Just in case you might already be reading this thread I stated here that I had tried to communicate with you ... and apparently you are here!

Have a safe trip home. :biggrin:


----------

